# Hi, I'm new to the forum and to goats and I'v e had some bad luck regarding CAE.



## lisa Taylor (Jan 4, 2019)

I was actually careful and purchased my goats from tested herds. My first 3 does came from a lady with only 3 goats. they where all tested. I bought 3 doelings that where bottle fed as their dam rejected them. I did not know that the breeder gave them unpasteurized milk from her friends"s herd. The second time I bought a registered buckling, again from a very recently tested herd. I got the herd report. It looked fine. In my excitement I did not realized that the dam, who was my buckling's mom, was not on the list. I called thinking that maybe she had a call name I didn't recognize. That was not the case though....this dam had been overlooked. i insisted that she be tested . She sent me her 2017 negative test. I was assertive telling her that was not good enough. She obliged me and she tested positive, now twice. I had unknowingly bred the positive girls. Currently out of 8 babies. 5 are testing negative at 5 months (1 month after weaning) and at 9 months...with negative Pi numbers. The buckling is testing negative at 4 months with at Pi of 5.5 , one kid died in a storm when a building fell on him 9 not tested) and one is positive. Strangely they where all dam raised but the positive one who was a bottle baby. None of this makes sense according to the literature. How do I separate my goats now as i have positives negatives and maybe's. How long do I wait before I can trust the test results.


----------



## lisa Taylor (Jan 4, 2019)

hi i'm new to the forum from PA


----------



## lisa Taylor (Jan 4, 2019)

I have Cross bred goats. Some saanin/alpine, Nigerien and Boer.


----------



## lisa Taylor (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice to meet you all


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome!
So sorry for your heartache! 
Biotracking recommends testing kids 6 months after weaning to get a more accurate result. Unfortunately, CAE can lay dormant only to turn up later. If kids are nursing off positive does, those kids should be considered positive. 
It can be eliminated from the herd in future kiddings, with work though. Heat-treating colostrum, pasteurizing milk, pull kids at birth, bottle feedings kids, and testing.
If that is how you want to proceed, there were many herds that used to post here that eliminated from their herds when the disease was discovered. Use a web browser and search for CAE on these forums and there is a wealth of info from them. If you have more ?'s post here or a new thread instead of on an old, inactive thread.
Good luck!


----------

